# BH pictures



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I got some pictures of our BH. I know it's nothing too special but I thought I would still share. 





Her Reaction to the judge saying we were not connected 


Her reaction to the slow sit comment


Recall and finish








Sit in motion














Thanks for looking


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the photos! Looks like the two of you are having a good time out there.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! I love the two of her making faces 

Great job on getting the title!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on the BH,,love the one of her sticking her tongue out,,pretty girl


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats for your BH!!!  

Hélène


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol! I love it! 
Thanks for sharing...
Beautiful dog , btw. 

Oh and congrats again! I'm so happy for you! 

 Kat


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm having fun with her and enjoying this challenge.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!! She's beautiful!!!!


----------

